# Athlon 64 IHS



## CjStaal (Apr 25, 2006)

Is it worth it to remove the IHS on an Athlon 64? How much of a chance is their for damage? Can  I use artic silver5? How much pressure can the chip have without cracking?


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 25, 2006)

first of all why would you? the most you lose is 5c.

consider alternatives like if you dont have a decent aftermarket HSnF,water cooling or as5, buy those to reduce heat instead of removing the IHS. these are much safer ways of lowering temp.

If you cant afford to buy another cpu if this one dies then dont even think about removing the IHS.


----------



## Kasparz (Apr 25, 2006)

IHS are integrated heat spreader.
http://bildez.lv/foto/kasparz/ihs_emoving
And yes, i gained 150Mhz more on my Sandiego 3700+.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 25, 2006)

What's the risk on damaginf the core?


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 25, 2006)

the risk is high.

if you apply to much pressure you either crack the chip, or mash it below the plate its mounted on.

read my edited post.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 25, 2006)

It can drop temps 10-15c on athlon 64's.
Also, I have water cooling \m/

EDIT: Also, why did you edit your above post?
Just because you made a mistake about what something was, you edit it out?


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 25, 2006)

well it was a huge useless post. and im tired and didnt feel like rewriting the whole thing. so i started from scratch on the new standpoint, with the new knowledge.


10c on a64's really?

but if youve got WC and are not overheating then dont bother.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 25, 2006)

ehh, anything to squeeze out mor Mhz, and look at Kasparz post, an extra 150Mhz =-o


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 25, 2006)

but are you overheating now? or even coming close to your cpus suggested max temps?

with WC are you even going above 35c loaded?

if not then making ur cpu cooler isnt whats holding ur OC back.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 25, 2006)

I haven't even recieved the proccie yet lol  It's coming today from fedex  woot.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 25, 2006)

what did u have before?

lol you dont even have it yet and youre trying to break it.


----------



## Kasparz (Apr 25, 2006)

Contact between IHS and core was xtremely bad.
60< load. Gained about 20c in full load.
If you mount cooler carefully, and put foam around core, its safer than old a-xp's.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 25, 2006)

removing the ihs will give you more overclocking in all situations, however, it's easy to break the cpu while removing the ihs. and no, amd wont rma cpu's without ihs.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 25, 2006)

a guide i read states using the foam insulator the cpu came with in packagin can be used to help not bend pins while removing the IHS, and if made of the right type of foam can be safely used to suround the cpu core, and cover the diodes protecting them from possible overusage of thermal compound.


----------



## Lekamies (Apr 25, 2006)

I use watercooling with a64 3000+ venice @2736Mhz, 1,7vcore (5 months 24/7)
So today i removed hs and quick testing superpi 32M runs 2785Mhz, 1,7vcore.

contact between core & hs was very good, so i dont think it overclocks even 2800Mhz 24/7 stable... more testing....


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 25, 2006)

well, it's not booting  The post code on the mobo (Abit) is 8.7 which is saying "Check CPU voltage" and I heard a pop from my psu... so I guess I'm not going to be on BF2 for a couple more months... :'(


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 25, 2006)

meh rush deliver a nice Antec/OCZ/Thermaltake. It should fix your problems, assuming your CPU isn't cooked. lol mister "I washed my mobo in the dishwasher"


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 25, 2006)

lol I don't have the $$ anymore, the 3700+ wiped me out of all funds whatsoever  And I'm pretty shure I didn't fry it due to the fact that I haven't even seen the BIOS yet


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 25, 2006)

........................you DID put your mobo in  dishwasher


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 25, 2006)

uhh, yeah, last ditch effort to get out artic silver 5 from the socket... don't ask I dont know either.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 25, 2006)

What really scares me though is I tried a diffrent power supply and it still didn't work 

EDIT: It isn't because I put AS5 on the core, right?


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 25, 2006)

ohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuck.....
>.<
GODFUCKINGDAMNIT


I just saw, one of those thingys that are around the core, is missing 
WTF DO I DO NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AH G'DAMNIT
EDIT: How can I put this IHS back on?

*Goes on murdorous rampage*

Tonight is going to be a long night.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, at least my new G5 came today \m/


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 25, 2006)

685 posts, and i will never listen to any advice you give again... thanks for opening my eyes bikrweringleather69


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 25, 2006)

you poped off a MOSFET!!!!! wtf were you thinking? damn dude i dk you were a really cool guy then after you put your mobo in the dish washer it was all down hill and then ...AND THEN you got a G5!!!.......



puts eraser to paper and rights bikr692002 a couple slots down on the list.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 25, 2006)

Im going to kill bikr for being a dumbass.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

Chalk up another one for bikr on the list of stupid shit.


----------



## POGE (Apr 26, 2006)

Have you tried any other kitchen appliances?  Perhaps a toaster-oven, or a blender? *sarcasm*

Meh, hopefully youll learn eventually.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

WTF IT FELL OFF I DIDN"T TAKE IT OFF... sheesh


----------



## POGE (Apr 26, 2006)

You broke it off when you took off the IHS.  You know that right?


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

& Satchmo. your an ass.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> You broke it off when you took off the IHS.  You know that right?


No i didn't

How would that of happened.


----------



## POGE (Apr 26, 2006)

When you take off the IHS, they can be damaged.  The knife/razer you used probably scraped it off, or loosened it to fall off later.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> When you take off the IHS, they can be damaged.  The knife/razer you used probably scraped it off, or loosened it to fall off later.


Well then next time I'll more careful


----------



## POGE (Apr 26, 2006)

Next time dont do it... seriously dude, you need to learn your lesson.  Think of this as a learning experience.   I myself am to scared to remove my IHS on my opteron, for this exact reason.  If your lucky you can take a few drops of superglue, and reattach the IHS, and try for an RMA.  This is illegal, dont do it.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Next time dont do it... seriously dude, you need to learn your lesson.  Think of this as a learning experience.   I myself am to scared to remove my IHS on my opteron, for this exact reason.


Well, I haven't decided yet what to call myself. Either 
A) Extreamly Curagous
B) Extreamly Temped
C) Extreamly Curious
D) Extreamly Stupid <-I'm leaning on that one.

EDIT I did the superglue


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 26, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> & Satchmo. your an ass.



yeah....duh.

but that doesnt mean its my fault lol you did it.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> yeah....duh.
> 
> but that doesnt mean its my fault lol you did it.


Well how about not being such an ass.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 26, 2006)

bikr, I want you to do this for me:

Take five *$100* bills. Go into your bathroom, take a shit, and wipe your ass with the money. Now proceed to your driveway, find a lighter, and burn the money. Then when all that is left is a little bit of ash, pull down your pants and deficate on that too. 

That will be money much better spent.

In your shame you must immediately mail me the remains of your computer before it ends up under a lawn mower or in your oven.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

Why have everyone in this forum been assholes lately?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 26, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Why have everyone in this forum been assholes lately?


Since everyone includes yourself, it is because we here at TPU like a nice tight, noob of an asshole.

Note: Everyone does not include the staff or Moderators.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

im not an ass but lets break it down


you put a motherboard in a DISHWASHER
you took a razor blade 
you took a brand new processor 
you cut into a processor
TO REMOVE THE PROTECTIVE COVERING
you cut off a mosfet
you then informed us that you bought a G5


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 26, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> im not an ass but lets break it down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add "put a motherboard in dishwasher" to the beginning of that.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, so, I take risks, that's my buisness.

The mobo thing was a last ditch effort to fix it so shut the fuck up about that


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Yeah, so, I take risks, that's my buisness.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

and?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> and?



im done sry dude im appaled


----------



## POGE (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice user title.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

up yours


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Nice user title.



hahahahahahahah


hey mine didnt get changed to mascot


----------



## KennyT772 (Apr 26, 2006)

this is just funny...
i say we laugh at others stupidity and misfortune(aka stupidity)


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

stfu

EDIT: Change my fucking title.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 26, 2006)

woah, guys, please chill out, you're gonna get bikr banned again. Its a shame you can't get that 3700 to work again...personally I'd try selling it on ebay "as is" lol...just kidding that would be cruel. You could probably get $50 for "hope you make it work". Besides, theres probably at least SOMEONE in the buy/sell/trade threads with a 3000+ you can buy. All it takes is a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and you're system will be JUST FINE. But please, learn from your experiences and don't take those kind of risks. Or else everyone will just do stuff like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again (Thanks SA for the smileys)
PS Solaris- I can revise your avatar so the TPU mascott thing is more visible if you want...new theme and everything lol.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Zek, finally a actual human in here. Anyway, I am going to try to get it RMA'd and hopefully that will work.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 26, 2006)

I know a guy who will sell you a venice 3000+ for $100 shipped. PM me if interested (seriously)


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

na that's alright.
I am just going to have to wait for the RMA


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 26, 2006)

How do you plan on RMA'ing an A64 with the IHS detached?


----------



## toyota34 (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a very strong feeling you will end up on www.darwinawards.com I can see it now. 2006 award winner goes to bikr692002 for sticking his you know what into the psu


Also AMD is smart enough to notice the cut marks on ur cpu die.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 26, 2006)

im gonna flame you more then you come back again saying "WTF AMD is any asshole too, they didnt accept my RMA fraud!"


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> How do you plan on RMA'ing an A64 with the IHS detached?


Hot glue it on! Shhh, they'll never know!!


----------



## POGE (Apr 26, 2006)

Paint a fake IHS on! Maybe they wont notice!


----------



## toyota34 (Apr 26, 2006)

Duct tape works wonders


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

wow.
A) I put it back on using silicon... and it looks completely stock.
B) Satchmo, stop fucking ragging on me.
C) I don't think I would make it in to the Darwin Awards 

EDIT: Also, Satchmo, I wasn't the one who thought IHS was the stock thermal paste, and then edited it out to make yourself not look as stupid... so stfu you uglyassbitch


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

And someone change my goddamn forum title


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

hahahahahahahhhaah no its not biggie zek i changed it cause i just got ut 2004 again and its total pwnge. but a change in title would be nice much appreciated though.


----------



## OOTay (Apr 26, 2006)

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHaHahahahaha, funniest thread i have ever EVER Read...!

Dont RMA it you'll get busted, and plus just except you made a mistake and take it like a man and Learn from it and dont rma it.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahhhaah no its not biggie zek i changed it cause i just got ut 2004 again and its total pwnge. but a change in title would be nice much appreciated though.


Where did that come from?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 26, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Where did that come from?


The worker who inspects RMA's at AMD will just open your RMA and laugh, and then yell to his coworkers to gather around so they can see what some newb did to his 3700


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> The worker who inspects RMA's at AMD will just open your RMA and laugh, and then yell to his coworkers to gather around so they can see what some newb did to his 3700




and then bikr will prolly get busted


----------



## OOTay (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

no... They aren't going to take off the IHS and even if they do... they wouldn't press charges...


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey guys, bikr is right, initially i didnt know what IHS stood for.

i thought maybe the thermal mesh compound crap that stock HSnF's come with. im a noob guys.


bikr honestly tho, listen, you asked if it should be done, if anything could be gained, and if there was a risk.

you were told it has alot of potential gain, such as if the IHS isnt making proper contact you can gain tremendous cooling.

you were also told if youre not experiencing overheating issues then there is no reason to remove the IHS. Im flaming you because you made a post asking if it should be done, and you were told no, by me, and "its up to you" by others. You did not even use the proccessor in your new rig to test if you were having overheating issues. 

chances are you took the proc streight from the shipping box, ripped the IHS off. even if it did come DOA, you will never know because you modified the proc yourself before using it stock. 

You made a very bad mistake, fixing something that wasnt broken, and now are attempting RMA fraud. Think about what you did, and why.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

You told me no when you were talking out of your ass.
Also, even Wizz said it will increase the overclock in ANY situation....
Sorry for me having a pair of balls


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

What's sad is that unless there is silicone seeping out the edges of the ihs, there's a chance it could pass rma inspection. I sent back a 754 3200+ once that had a voided warrenty in just about every way possible other than a removed ihs. What happened? Got a new one sent right back to me.

Here's what I voided:
Do not touch the pins -Played catch with it at the LAN party at which it fried, even combed my hair with it.

Do not use any cooling other than the provided stock cooling -Thermaltake Venus 12

Do not use any thermal paste other than the provided stock paste -AS5

Do not overclock -1.6v


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

Now why would you paly catch with a proccie


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 26, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Now why would you paly catch with a proccie


I remember that post, he had fried it and so he popped it out and played with it.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

lol that's classic.
Hey, how about changing my title perhaps!


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 26, 2006)

I would, but I'm no moderator


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah I think we can let him off the hook now. We all do stupid shit. His just happened to both be computer related.

I was doing 110mph in my car and ended up in a guys front yard a couple months ago. That's pretty dumb, is it not?


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

lol thx wtf


----------



## bretts31344 (Apr 26, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Yeah I think we can let him off the hook now. We all do stupid shit. His just happened to both be computer related.
> 
> I was doing 110mph in my car and ended up in a guys front yard a couple months ago. That's pretty dumb, is it not?



...but did you crash and your car get totaled, then you put it through the car wash to clean off the body? I doubt it...


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

No, still ran. Actually could have driven it away from the crash site as we found out later. Only body damage, but still. I wouldn't call it a smart thing.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow bretts talking shit to me when you were registered like 5 minutes ago and never fucking even talked to me... get me off your sig


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyways, I'm going to bed, someone PLEASE change my forum title...
G'night all (Except Satchmo and Bretts)


----------



## bretts31344 (Apr 26, 2006)

Yea, I did just register to this forum, but I have been visiting this website daily for about 9 months now. This thread was my main reason to join. Don't regret the pictures you posted, just add that to your list of... well you know by now.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 26, 2006)

bretts u pwn


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

bretts31344 said:
			
		

> Yea, I did just register to this forum, but I have been visiting this website daily for about 9 months now. This thread was my main reason to join. Don't regret the pictures you posted, just add that to your list of... well you know by now.


Hmm any proof?
Also, who are you to judge how I look and if I regret posting a pic or not or even regret anything I ever did?
Suck a motherfucking dick and fucking go die.
Where do you live btw, care on buying me a plane ticket?

EDIT: And also, why the fuck do you have me in your sig, wanna be funny? How about you post a pic of yourself...


----------



## POGE (Apr 26, 2006)

Aww look their bonding!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

awwwww

play nice guys and remember beds at 9


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 26, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> *Where do you live btw, care on buying me a plane ticket?*




Youre 16 youre gonna need a chaperon to get on the plane.


----------



## OOTay (Apr 26, 2006)

haha pwned! God i love this forum, so full of information and funny ass people lmao...


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

dude i half willing would pitch in for a plane ticket just so i could record these guys in like a cage match.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

OOTay said:
			
		

> haha pwned! God i love this forum, so full of information and funny ass people lmao...


I loved it more when we just talked about PCs and not argued about who/what was better, who/what was gay, and who had the bigger dick. I'm really getting sick of the word "pwn" too. That's something 6yr olds say that do nothing but play CS and jack off all day.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I loved it more when we just talked about PCs and not argued about who/what was better, who/what was gay, and who had the bigger dick. I'm really getting sick of the word "pwn" too. That's something 6yr olds say that do nothing but play CS and jack off all day.



woah easy buddy b4 i pWn u!


----------



## OOTay (Apr 26, 2006)

i dont like all the fighting but sometimes its just good to see a good fight if you know what i mean. And i do Play CS and Im basicly used to saying that, soo...


----------



## POGE (Apr 26, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> dude i half willing would pitch in for a plane ticket just so i could record these guys in like a cage match.


Sounds like a pr0n film.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 26, 2006)

6 year olds jacking off is a scary thought lol. Bikr, all you have to do is remember that Brett's probably only going to piss you off, you should just ignore him. Because otherwise bad things could happen...this would be another 7 pages of flaming thread, and you'd be in trouble, and then w1zzard would get pissed. I agree with WTF, it kinda was more fun when it was just all of us helping the n00bies. An occasional nonsense thread is great, but guys this is RIDICULOUS. Ease up on Bikr. All he did was lose his $250 processor (can't be sure about that figure but whatever), and we're just laughing our heads off like we haven't done stupid stuff like that ourselves. I cooked my first motherboard/processor, and I'm sure we've all done stupid things. Lets just stop this flaming, its going nowhere unless you're looking for bans.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

OOTay said:
			
		

> i dont like all the fighting but sometimes its just good to see a good fight if you know what i mean. And i do Play CS and Im basicly used to saying that, soo...


I do agree that fights can be funny, but I liked this forum a lot better when there wasn't any of it. And it doesn't really piss me off that you used it. I don't know, I just think the word getting old.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 26, 2006)

I think this can all be traced back to POGE.


----------



## OOTay (Apr 26, 2006)

if there is one good feature a forum has when stuff gets out of hand is the Lock button....


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> I think this can all be traced back to POGE.



how so?


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

I do believe he was sarcastic, if not them I'm clueless too.


----------



## bretts31344 (Apr 26, 2006)

Truce Bikr, I just threw my PC in my bath tub to cool it down. It worked really well until I plugged the power cable into the outlet. Ohh well, I guess I thought I would share this stupid thing I did with my PC.  I going to send back all my stuff tomorrow, the expired warranties shouldnt stop me.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 26, 2006)

bretts is my new friend.


----------



## OOTay (Apr 26, 2006)

bretts31344 said:
			
		

> Truce Bikr, I just threw my PC in my bath tub to cool it down. It worked really well until I plugged the power cable into the outlet. Ohh well, I guess I thought I would share this stupid thing I did with my PC.  I going to send back all my stuff tomorrow, the expired warranties shouldnt stop me.



rofl.... i like you, your a cool dood.


----------



## POGE (Apr 26, 2006)

I'll give you 10 bucks for your dead proc.


----------



## bretts31344 (Apr 26, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> I'll give you 10 bucks for your dead proc.



Very nice edit there... seriously.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 26, 2006)

*Bikr burn*

hes 16, his name is bikr692002.... i just had to do one last flame.


----------



## bretts31344 (Apr 26, 2006)

HaHa, I was going to photoshop his face too, but after I saw it, I didn't find a need to edit it.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah i know how you feel.

*mutha fucking pizza the hut!?*


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Apr 26, 2006)

*Hi*

Hey, I'm sergio, I also have a 3700, but I cant seem to get it faster than 2.8 100% stable. Does anyone else in here have a 3700?? I also heard that the DFI mobos get better oc's is this true? oh and reely funni post guys, I laughed my ass of first time I read it but its cool, then I remembered wen I was 10 I was doing my first build and I fried my 6gig bigfoot, with smoke n all I almost cried haha.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 26, 2006)

OMG this thread is awesome. brett you are one cool motherfucker too.

I don't understand how such a dumbass can feel comfortable dissing on someone's 7+ghz overclock.


----------



## gygabite (Apr 26, 2006)

Ehm, why are you all so nasty to bikr? Do you want to be treated like this?


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 26, 2006)

gygabite said:
			
		

> Ehm, why are you all so nasty to bikr? Do you want to be treated like this?




OH yes treat me so badly.....u know i like it


----------



## bretts31344 (Apr 26, 2006)

gygabite said:
			
		

> Ehm, why are you all so nasty to bikr? Do you want to be treated like this?



I know the thread is quite long, but did you read the whole thing or skip to page 10? Yes, I would want to be treated like this if I EVER did anything as stupid as this, that way I would learn from my mistakes :shadedshu.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 26, 2006)

bretts31344 said:
			
		

> I know the thread is quite long, but did you read the whole thing or skip to page 10? Yes, I would want to be treated like this if I EVER did anything as stupid as this, that way I would learn from my mistakes :shadedshu.




HERE HERE, i agree whole heartedly, ive stated in quite a few posts that if i were to misflash, or break something, or take a risk and get the bad side of the bet, to flame me as you please.

half of the first page is him asking questions, and half me giving warnings not to. the second page is him whining he broke it.... now tell me i havent the right to flame.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 26, 2006)

gygabite said:
			
		

> Ehm, why are you all so nasty to bikr? Do you want to be treated like this?



This is why my friend. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11035


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

all right guys can we plz turn it down i mean i flamed too a tad but now i dont whant anyone getting banned or again .........and besides im pretty sure bikr just got internet curb stomped so he learned his lesson 


@ bikr dude if you go through and get6 the RMA good for you know its illegal you shouldnt have done it and for the future do NOT remove the IHS not worth it again.....it will help ocing but if you cant break 2.8 or whatever and your load is only 55C or whatever its not heat slowing you down so it ISNT WORTH IT.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 26, 2006)

I'll show you guys how to do it once my mobo gets RMA'd.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 26, 2006)

i hear i actually did that as a kid with a pin


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

I was about to say et tu w1zzard

Please change my god forsaken forum title.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 26, 2006)

if the heat/load spreader is properly fitted i cant see why u would gain 10 to 15 c.. 

the material is copper.. so the spreader itself shouldnt produce any loss in heat transfer from core to heatsink..  that just leaves  the tim material..

so u are loseing one layer of tim material.. 

now if that tim amterial is thick crappy stock kinda pad stuff its worth losing but if it aint it probably isnt worth losing..

the other tihng to take into account isnt just damage to the core.. its whether or not the core surface is big enough to maintain good contact (support) with a big heatsink horizontally hanging off it.. i see a possiblity of the lot twisting down slightly.. if it does bang goes your good contact..

a carefully bolted on small water block perhaps.. but not aircoolers hanging off the core.. 

all in all unless u are into really into extreme (well over volted) water cooled overclocking i think its a bad move..

i think the reason amd went back to heatspeaders is cos of die shrinks the physical size of the core became too small to hang aircoolers off.. plus the air coolers have gotten bigger.. 

trog

ps.. to do it properly i would flat the top of the copper spreader.. drill and thread the bottom of the heatsink base and useing countersunk screws fasten the copper spreader to the heatsink base with direct metal to metal contact.. then just drop the lot straight onto the core in a normal way.. but i dont think the gain is worth the pain..


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

the heatspreader and core make horrible contact


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> the heatspreader and core make horrible contact


I don't understand how you can verify this. It's either all the way on, or all the way off. You can't get anything in there to measure the contact between the core and the ihs. By the time you have the ihs off enough to see if it has made contact, it's already off the core.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 26, 2006)

Because many of people have verified this with Athlon 64's


----------



## POGE (Apr 26, 2006)

They are on it all the way dude...you can tell by looking at the bottom of the IHS, there is a clean spot without much paste.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Because many of people have verified this with Athlon 64's


In what way?


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 26, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> In what way?



Well obviously when they remove the IHS and gain 20c lower temps.. it had to have had poor contact. 

Some people have pulled it off and seen cruddy crap paste that wasn't put on properly. 

That's how. 

Removing the IHS is an easy way to gain much better temps, and a couple hundred mhz.

Athlon XP had no IHS, it was bare.. just had 4 support pads around the core. You can make your own pads using ducttape to prevent uneven mounts, or stress on the edges of the core. 

I'm going to do this mod on my 3500+.... the right way.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 26, 2006)

i can honestly say i would try this myself, by putting foam pads, or duct tape pads like stated above to help support the core.

IF i needed it, but currently as it is i have a .1v increase on the core, and a 700mhz gain on stock and i never break 40c loaded only using air. 939 venice a64 max temps are like 65c+, i could oc more and not worry still. if youre on water cooling you should have no heat problem.


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Apr 26, 2006)

*3500??*

Hey, take pics of the whole thing, tha'd be really cool. (bigboi)


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 26, 2006)

Oo_Skyline_oO said:
			
		

> Hey, take pics of the whole thing, tha'd be really cool. (bigboi)



I plan on taking pics, and before and after temps/oc.


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Apr 26, 2006)

*4000*

sweeet, if everything goes successfull, I wanna try it on a 4000+, see if I cant get somewhere in the area of 3.6 on water(stable)


----------



## trog100 (Apr 26, 2006)

my 3700 hits 65c under a really heavy load at 2.9 gig 1.5 core.. it sounds like one with crap stuck on spreader.. he he

it runs okay up there thow so it kinda proves that sort of heat dont matter much.. and thats with a well cooled case and zalman 9500 cooler..

trog


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Apr 26, 2006)

haha mine never runs over 48c full load and its at 2.8 1.5v, thanx to my Thermalright XP-120 and Thermaltake A2018, idles at 36


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, both my Sapphire video card (came with burnt chip WTF?!) and the processor are getting shipped to NewEgg tomorrow, let's all hope they return "new"


----------



## POGE (Apr 27, 2006)

If you cant RMA your proc I'll give you 10 bucks for it.


----------



## largon (Apr 27, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> bikr692002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's an example of a verified bad IHS contact. There's actually _pockets of air_ right smack in the middle where the core was. 
No core-to-metal contact whatsoever. 
:shadedshu


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Apr 27, 2006)

heh, I'll give you 20


----------



## Lekamies (Apr 27, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Well obviously when they remove the IHS and gain 20c lower temps.. it had to have had poor contact.
> 
> Some people have pulled it off and seen cruddy crap paste that wasn't put on properly.
> 
> ...



I gained +45 Mhz and 2c lower temps  

so my opinion is: If u have good cooling and cpu temps are ~45c or lower on load, ihs remove is useless!

my temps was 28c/38-40c and now 26c/36-38c.
@2736Mhz, 1,7v vcore


----------



## trog100 (Apr 27, 2006)

my sandy core running happy at up to 65c at 2.9 gig 1.5 core voltage under heavy load kinda flies in the face of all this stuff about needing max temps in the low 40c region.. 

do i have a magic chip or is everybody wasteing their time with this cooling stuff.. ????

amd 3700+ cpu at 2.9.. x1900xtx card at 690/800.. nanya memory 420 at cas-3..

3Dmark 2000 = 31237

3Dmark 2001 = 33202

3Dmark 2003 = 19254

3Dmark 2005 = 11934

3Dmark 2006 = 5385

trog

ps.. shame about the missing 1000 points or so in 2006 by not having a slower dual core cpu.. but its a crap benchmark..


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 27, 2006)

no we're not wasting our time, you've got a good chip that would probably push past 3GHZ on water.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 27, 2006)

and that is pure specualtion.. in one way i have a bad chip.. it seems to run way hotter than everybody elses.. in another way some would say its a good chip cos it dosnt seem to bother it.. 

plus spending 200 quid and going to the trouble of the case mods to fit the gear for an extra totally unoticable 100 or so mhz on a cpu thats already running a nice over clock.. might be considered a waste of time.. and money.. ????

just a couple of weeks back i  bought a used box.. it had super expensive water cooling fitted.. it was running an asus nf4 premium mobo and winchester 3000 clocked at 2.4 gig.. the guy said it never went above 40c and was quite proud of his efforts.. 

i asked him what speed it bombed out at.. he said 2.5 gig.. i was impressed with the 38 to 40c thow.. and thought the overclock okay..

anyways.. this is where the theory all starts to go wrong.. i pops the winnie in my ax8 zalman 9500 aircooled mobo.. whips it up to 2.4 gig 1.5 core and it runs nice.. it also runs at 40c under load and bombs out at 2.5 gig... he he he he

i pops my sandy back in and it runs 2.9 gig.. bombs out at 3 gig all at plus 60c under load..

sooo if 200 quids worth of water never helped the winnie.. why woudl it help my sandy..

the water cooling gear is for sale by the way i cant be arsed to fit it.. 

trog

ps.. the winnie.. thats running nicely in another box at 2.4 gig 1.5 core.. cooled by an artic pro cooler at 42c and it still wont make 2.5 gig and run stable.. and yep.. i would consider spending a fortune on water cooling or taking extreme measure like removing  the heatspeader to "possibly".. and i really do mean "possibly"  gain a very small performance increase a wast of time and money.. but whatever rocks your boat.. ??


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 27, 2006)

Winchesters suck, that's why. 

Dude seriously why do you overclock at all with that sense of mind? 

You would be able to run 3ghz+(depending on the chip) with 40c load with good watercooling. That alone is worth it.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 27, 2006)

lamo you've never owned a proper water solution? wow.
my 4000 sandy is a terrible ocer, on air it bombed out at 2.7GHZ, on my watercooler I can hit 2.95GHZ, my 3500 newcastle on air barely hit 2.4GHZ, on water 2.7GHZ. oh yeah and no good water solution will allow for 60C loads, maybe a cheap prebuilt, but certainly not anything diy. 
3200 venice, air 2.5GHZ water 2.8GHZ. athlon xp 2500, ait 2.2GHZ, water 2.4GHZ (and that was with a prebuilt kingwin!) Athlon xp 2600m air 2.4GHZ, water 2.76GHZ (again with the kingwin prebuilt)

there are no speculations to a good watercooler, as long as you insatll it properly, you'll recieve no more than a 40C cpu load fully oced. and most likely higher clocks, being that your cpu is at 65C at 2.9, I'm not speculating anything, from expereience I know that you'll hit higher clocks at lower temps on water. is a 25C drp worth it? yes if you plan to keep the rig for more than a year, no if you don't. (high temps affect more than just the cpu, the mobo, system memory, and powersupply all feel the strain)

and fitting a watercooler can be as easy or hard as your technical skill level and inginuity. for me it takes me less than 30minutes to completely assemble, bleed, refill, and install a water solution, but hey I build systems for a living so i'm not going to say it should be that way for everyone.
overall i'm not saying you need to get awatercooler, just statsing the clear fact that you'd be getteing better temps at higher clocks if you did.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 27, 2006)

Damn I accidently double posted earlier, I guess someone deleted the post, was a long post too


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 27, 2006)

2.0ghz venice pushing 2.7ghz 1.6v 42c is the highest temp everest has logged so far and that lasted 2 seconds. im running a arctic alpine 64, with the generic white thermal paste. the tube doesnt even have a company name on it. just "CPU thermal compound"

i live in california btw, that place you all think gets super hot and is always sunny.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 27, 2006)

> i live in california btw, that place you all think gets super hot and is always sunny.


well that all depends northern coast or death valley. lol
with me in AZ right now the outdoor ambient is around 100-102F which is 39c
indoors my house is 30C and my cpu still won't break 40c at 2.9GHZ full load. 1.6v


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Apr 27, 2006)

*For Sale??*



			
				trog100 said:
			
		

> the water cooling gear is for sale by the way i cant be arsed to fit it..
> 
> 
> > Hey, how much is the water cooling gear??


----------



## Steevo (Apr 27, 2006)

My sandy is great.


3.1 On air, unstable though, needed more voltage. 1.67 was as high as I wanted to go.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 28, 2006)

Impressive overclock considering it is on air and not a 3700+. Where do you live?
wait... the 3700+ can overclock higher than the 4000+ right? Or when you say they overclock more, just more than the base->overclock of the 4000+ is less than the base->overclock of the 3700+?


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 28, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Impressive overclock considering it is on air and not a 3700+. Where do you live?
> wait... the 3700+ can overclock higher than the 4000+ right? Or when you say they overclock more, just more than the base->overclock of the 4000+ is less than the base->overclock of the 3700+?



No, the PR rating AMD gives the chips doesn't matter that much, it depends on the grade of wafer they used to make the particular chip, which is why steppings are important. 

The only way to see how well a CPU overclocks, is to overclock it. Comparing steppings will give you an idea on how well it will overclock though. 

Certain steppings of opterons are known to run 3ghz on air.

If anything, since the 4000+ is made to run higher clocks than the 3700+, chances are it will overclock better. 

That's not always the case, but technically the 4000+ have better standards that they have to pass.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 28, 2006)

ahahhh, alright, thanks. The E6(I think) steppings of the 3700 is good, right?


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Apr 28, 2006)

I say, the 4000 will certaintly oc better,(if same stepping/core) becos its basically the same chip with a higher multi. Oh, and hell  I've gotten my sandiego to 3.3something just not stable in gaming/benchmarking. does anyone know of an overclocking program like ATITool but for a cpu, cos that way I could have it running at 3.3 then automatically change its clock to 2.8(stable) when gaming.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 28, 2006)

You could use SysTool


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow this thread is back to no flaming.

Anywho, if it's not stable at 3.3ghz in gaming and other things, odds are it's not stable at all then. It's just that (obviously) games and benchmarks are more stressful so it will take less time to crash. That doesn't mean it can't crash in Windows. Plus, I'd imagine you're not going to notice a huge difference between 2.8ghz and 3.3ghz in just regular Windows browsing. I would think though that since you max out at 3.3ghz (by max out I mean max clock stable enough to boot to Windows) I would think you would be able to get a max stable overclock of higher than 2.8ghz. It woul make more sense if it were 3-3.1ghz.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 28, 2006)

shh don't jynx it. Anyways, yeah I would say just lowering the clock down a tad... well that's the common sense thing to do, unless you can tweak it to run at 3.3


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Apr 28, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> if it's not stable at 3.3ghz in gaming and other things, odds are it's not stable at all then




How do u figure that?? at 2.8 its perfectly stable, I've run prime95, 3DMark03 and 06 100% stable. From what I know, if it can complete all 3DMark tests its pretty stable. I dont remember 06 but I do remember 03 was 14290 with my ram running at 510, and my gto2 at 522/1230. and I dont think its the processor thats unstable, I think its the mobo, cos no matter what I did, when I had my MSI Neo-4 all I could get out of it was 2.6, and I've heard that with DFI mobos you could get past 3ghz stable.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oo_Skyline_oO said:
			
		

> How do u figure that?? at 2.8 its perfectly stable, I've run prime95, 3DMark03 and 06 100% stable. From what I know, if it can complete all 3DMark tests its pretty stable. I dont remember 06 but I do remember 03 was 14290 with my ram running at 510, and my gto2 at 522/1230. and I dont think its the processor thats unstable, I think its the mobo, cos no matter what I did, when I had my MSI Neo-4 all I could get out of it was 2.6, and I've heard that with DFI mobos you could get past 3ghz stable.


No no, I didn't mean that the 2.8ghz was unstable. I'm saying that if the 3.3ghz crashed in games the odds are it would crash in Windows as well. It would just take longer to crash in Windows since it's not as demanding as a game is.


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Apr 28, 2006)

oh, well in that case you are completely right, as soon as the processor gets stressed alil too much at anything past 2.8 it crashes.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 28, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> ahahhh, alright, thanks. The E6(I think) steppings of the 3700 is good, right?



That isn't the stepping. For instance I have a CPU sitting on my desktop(that I'm quite eager to try out), and it's a nice stepping. Rare CPU too..

Athlon 64 3400+ - LBBLE 0536BPAW <- that is the stepping. This stepping has been proven to clock high.

The steppings still haven't been decoded all the way, but there is some pretty good information to be seen at xtremesystems.org(W1zzard is a member here as well).

E6 denotes the revision. E6 is the newest, my 3400+ is an E3, and my 3500+ is an E6.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 28, 2006)

u have a big kinda overlap between stable and still making windows.. mine runs rock soild stressed stable at 2.9.. make windows but bombs during a stress test at 3 gig.. 

wont even make windows at 3.1.. at 3.2 i dont think it would even boot.. u might be right about it not being your cpu.. 500mhz between it being stable and still making windows is more than u would normally get..

trog


----------



## Steevo (Apr 28, 2006)

I start at stock boot, then use Clockgen or Ntune to get my speed up. And I have my system drop into 1.1Ghz 5X - 1.1vcore on load as I run F@H and if something goes wrong the system can run fanless at that speed an be OK.

I live in Colorado. 

Network-System Admin.
Parts Guru for Ag-Industrial machines.
Provider of all that is smartass and wise in cracking.

http://forum.osnn.net/index.php 
http://www.spammers-paradise.com/forums/index.php

Some of the places I frequent, and mod SP. Used to Admin a few others but now have no time. 

Most of the systems I have folding are my builds. I am re adding a few that I had to take offline due to high network loads on them. 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=35216


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2006)

So they NewEgg replaced it...
And I'm going to take off the IHS again...
I'm just not going to cut as deep... I thought it would be the same as me cutting the pent 4 one off... it had no mosfets on the top... so yeah I'll just be really careful this time..


----------



## bigboi86 (May 4, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> So they NewEgg replaced it...
> And I'm going to take off the IHS again...
> I'm just not going to cut as deep... I thought it would be the same as me cutting the pent 4 one off... it had no mosfets on the top... so yeah I'll just be really careful this time..



OMG newegg is either really awesome or really stupid...


----------



## POGE (May 4, 2006)

Please don't take it off again. You've already frauded Newegg once, lets leave it at that.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 4, 2006)

I heard the temps get better if you turn the IHS upside down.

EDIT: AS ceramic epoxy works best...


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2006)

harhar bigboi, wanna prove it?

Anyways, it shipped out today, so I've been told.


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2006)

I'm still contemplating over it... I mean it will be a waste of thermal paste if I leave it on and then take it off some other time and it would be a hassle because I would have to take the cpu back out and stuff... I would rather get it all over at once.

Also, w1zz said it will increase overclocks in ALL situations.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 4, 2006)

Waste of thermalpaste? Dude a 5dollar tube will last a longgg time.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 4, 2006)

If I were you bikr, I'd wait until I knew the processor worked BEFORE trying to take off the IHS...you're lucky with newegg once, but if you try it again they'll know somethings up.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 4, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> If I were you bikr, I'd wait until I knew the processor worked BEFORE trying to take off the IHS...you're lucky with newegg once, but if you try it again they'll know somethings up.



That's also quite true. Also write down the steppings when you get it. It might be a hell of an overclocker without having to remove the IHS.


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2006)

But I would still have a gain if I took off the IHS... for any revision... it's just... I want to overclock it as much as possible..


----------



## bigboi86 (May 4, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> But I would still have a gain if I took off the IHS... for any revision... it's just... I want to overclock it as much as possible..



Trust me, just test it first.

When you going to try to unlock that video card?


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2006)

I know, I am going to test it first, then take it off... but I am going to mark the razor this time so I don't go too deep


----------



## bigboi86 (May 4, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> I know, I am going to test it first, then take it off... but I am going to mark the razor this time so I don't go too deep



Don't mark the razor.. wrap ductape around it so it CAN'T go in too far. It'll also give a better handle to grip by.


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2006)

smart, smart... I'll do that.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 4, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> smart, smart... I'll do that.



Here is some more info cause I'm nice like that  

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=59068&highlight=IHS+removal

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=98199&highlight=IHS+removal

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97713&highlight=IHS+removal

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97735&highlight=IHS+removal

I definatly, DEFINATLY suggest you read the first thread.


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2006)

lol

Anyways, I sent the vid card back since it had burnt chips  wtf


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 4, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Waste of thermalpaste? Dude a 5dollar tube will last a longgg time.



Actually.....I got a lil $7 tube of arctic silver5 in yesterday and after filling my x1900 and 3700 with some, I have about 2 mm left to push out


----------



## bigboi86 (May 4, 2006)

Oo_Skyline_oO said:
			
		

> Actually.....I got a lil $7 tube of arctic silver5 in yesterday and after filling my x1900 and 3700 with some, I have about 2 mm left to push out



I think you used too much....


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2006)

I do also, I've used my tube that's the smallest you can get... I used my tube about like 8 times already.


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 4, 2006)

Well, technically I used it 2 times, and no, I didnt put too much, cos it would be  oozing out the sides. but my system never reaches 50c now tho. I jus did a 3DMark05 and it stayed under 50c @1.45v


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2006)

You only need about a dot the size of a dime and not that high and put on the heatsink.


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> You only need about a dot the size of a dime and not that high and put on the heatsink.


A dot the size of a dime? WTF!  A rice sized chunk will suffice.


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> A dot the size of a dime? WTF!  A rice sized chunk will suffice.


that is true lol


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

This is stressing me out so much. To be, or not to be. That is the question.
I want to be safe but I cannot cope with knowing that there is an easy at least 50Mhz still available...
It's going to drive me nuts. That 50 could be what I need to get over 3Ghz.


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> A dot the size of a dime? WTF!  A rice sized chunk will suffice.




uhh yea, that would cover about a 4th of the IHS......... I covered ALL of it.


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

Read the article on IHS application.
I use to think the way you did. But TPU guided me in to the light.


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

Oo_Skyline_oO said:
			
		

> uhh yea, that would cover about a 4th of the IHS......... I covered ALL of it.


The heatsink will press it out make it cover the whole IHS... :-\


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 5, 2006)

Make sure to do this-
http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/7771/delid22vr.jpg

If the IHS removal goes well...


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

dude, send me a tube and I'll take pics of how much a "rice grain chunck" would cover. I removed my XP120 and looked to see how much it covered, iono maybe its just me but I hate seeing a 1/4th an inch of silver outline on my core. and what is that black stuff around the core??


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> The heatsink will press it out make it cover the whole IHS... :-\


It's not even that. The core doesn't touch the IHS everywhere on the IHS. Just the middle, so that's where all the heat transfer is going.


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Make sure to do this-
> http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/7771/delid22vr.jpg
> 
> If the IHS removal goes well...


Thanks for the tip. I am also thinking about making a shim


EDIT: I have come to grow accustomed to my forum title.


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> It's not even that. The core doesn't touch the IHS everywhere on the IHS. Just the middle, so that's where all the heat transfer is going.


Not at all dude. The heat gets spread over the IHS, and the better the connection between ANYWHERE on the IHS and the heatsink, the better.


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

Look at the pictures w1zz gave when they were breaking the world record with the new ATi chipset. He doesn't have it on the whole IHS.


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

ey wft is a shim?? This makes me wanna remove my IHS now, oh and I'm not stupid its that english is still my second language.


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Look at the pictures w1zz gave when they were breaking the world record with the new ATi chipset. He doesn't have it on the whole IHS.


So? Look at it this way, the core heats up the IHS. All of it, just not the center.  Yes the center is the hottest, but the edges heat up also.  Now, if the heatsink is only in good contact with the IHS in the center, the edges wont dissipate heat as much as they could be, and they will heat up, and that heat will increase the temperature of the processors core.  If it was all spread out, the whole IHS would have maximum heat transfer.  Yes, the difference is probably minimal, but its still noticable.


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

a shim is a chick that looks like a man, or any gender that you can't make out to be either male or female. They can also be reffered to as "Pats"

Also, a shim is put on the proccessor (not the central core) to evenly distribute the pressure, thus not cracking or "popping" the core.


EDIT: @ POGE I guess it's all a matter of opinion.


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

I agree with bikr, everyone likes to build their way, guess superiority shows its face in benchmarks and framerates


----------



## infrared (May 5, 2006)

By using the small dot in the middle of the IHS, it also ensures that when it spreads out, it will be a very thin layer, which is what we're after to get the best possible temperatures. After a few days to settle in, even a rice sized dot will spread to cover most of the IHS. Arctic Silver reccomend this application method, and all the worlds best overclockers use this method... i think this proves that it's the most effective 

At the moment, i'm using MX-1, and found that it's soo thick it doesn't spread out well, and will make quite a thick layer between cpu/hsf. The best way i've found to apply this is to make a very thin layer along the HSF, with a credit card, then put a very small dab in the center to push out air bubbles as it spreads out.

LOL... arguing over how to apply thermal grease


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

So yeah, it doesn't matter if it is around all of the IHS or not


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> So yeah, it doesn't matter if it is around all of the IHS or not


Did you read what he said?


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

Molests ferrets and weasles! =-o Oh my.
Anyways, I don't know, it's a good debate though, just too tired to think right now, long day.
And stressful


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

hahaha, yea this IS pretty funni, but I agree with Sandman, but only "IF DONE PROPERLY"


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

In theory the right diagram will be better, but in real life the application is going to make it thicker than the left one, so the left will still have better heat transfer due to the thickness... Thickness is more important than surface area


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> In theory the right diagram will be better, but in real life the application is going to make it thicker than the left one, so the left will still have better heat transfer due to the thickness... Thickness is more important than surface area


How the hell did you reach that conclusion? How would yours be thinner? Ours is spread out more...  Listen to sandman and infrared...


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> How the hell did you reach that conclusion? How would yours be thinner? Ours is spread out more...  Listen to sandman and infrared...


No my way is to put a rice grain size, like you, but not worry about getting the edges, you are saying cover all, which will, in turn, have to have tif applied to the edges after the main one is spread out. And the edges are goping to be thicker, and you probally will mess up the tif in the center. I am saying to put a rice grain size, screw it in, and f*** the corners, who needs em


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

hey, POGE, I started this whole dam thing howcome I wasn't included lol jk


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> No my way is to put a rice grain size, like you, but not worry about getting the edges, you are saying cover all, which will, in turn, have to have tif applied to the edges after the main one is spread out. And the edges are goping to be thicker, and you probally will mess up the tif in the center. I am saying to put a rice grain size, screw it in, and f*** the corners, who needs em



Look at sandmans post.  The pictures may help you understand.  If the thermal paste isn't covering all of the IHS, you dont have maximum heat transfer.  Corners transfer heat too... if they didnt amd would put a round IHS on.


----------



## trog100 (May 5, 2006)

u have to laff.. he he he

trog


----------



## Steevo (May 5, 2006)

Could you listen to the voice (s) of reasonableness for ONCE Bikr?


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

well, I need them, and anyone else who doesn't want a nasty stain on their cpu. I've worked on celerons before with just the middle covered with thermal compound and they alwys have a really disgusting burn-like mark on them, and how funni, in the shape of a square


----------



## Steevo (May 5, 2006)

Or perhaps you (bikr) should be schooling Arctic Silver on thermal paste installation?


Coat both the HS and CPU core-IHS with a thin enough amount to just cover the color, wiping the paste in both directions. THEN apply a rice grain size amount to the center of the processor.


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

Well, I am just going by what wizzard has in his guide. Now I will agree with POGE's way, in theory though, in order to do it right in the real world that way would be way to hard to attempt, thats why the world record holders don't bother with it.


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Well, I am just going by what wizzard has in his guide. Now I will agree with POGE's way, in theory though, in order to do it right in the real world that way would be way to hard to attempt, thats why the world record holders don't bother with it.


World record holders dont bother with it because they are on sub zero cooling and it doesnt make a difference, the heat output of the cpu will be tiny compared to the cooling power.


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

wizz's pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and he says that it isnt needed to cover all


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

And poge, why did you block me for disagreeing with you on aim?


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> wizz's pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right, it isnt NEEDED to cover it all. It just helps if your overclocking.  Sure the difference wont be much, but it helps.  Anyways... I've made my point, and I'll let you guys talk it out.  I blocked you because I'm busy.


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

It will help, if done properly, but I am saying that most people just use there finger and smear it all over the IHS, I am just saying the way I would do it is better than the way I just mentioned.


----------



## Sandman (May 5, 2006)

Trust me bikr, if you increase the surface area the HS comes in full contact with, it will cool better. I;m not saying it's easier, but it works better if you do it right. It helps to use a razor or credit card to smoth things. The application the w1zz has in that pic will work, but a full app will drop your temp a few C.


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

hahahahaha anywayz, bikr hurrry up n receive ur 3700 so I can see once n for all if removing my IHS makes a difference, as it is I'm idling at 38 and never hit 50 on load.


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

Yeh I know sandman, look at my above post. It is just hard to "Do it right"
Anyways. I can't make UPS come faster skyline


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

hehe I kno I kno, I'm jus anctious.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 5, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Your right, it isnt NEEDED to cover it all. It just helps if your overclocking.  Sure the difference wont be much, but it helps.  Anyways... I've made my point, and I'll let you guys talk it out.  I blocked you because I'm busy.


Pressing on the paste and then releasing (IE taking heatsink off) is bad. It causes ripples in the paste, and if you put the heatsink back and there will be air bubbles.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 5, 2006)

The best way to do it is put your finger in a bag, and smear a rice sized dot all over your IHS. 

Also, Sandman is right. Increasing the surface area always helps heat dissipation, and ensuring that ALL of the surface area of the IHS makes good contact with the heatsink will get you lower temps. 

The difference would probably not be noticable, probably not even by 1c, that is why most people just put a BB/rice grain sized drop, and let the pressure even it out. This also ensures that no bubbles can form(even though I usually get no bubbles by smearing it through a plastic bag). 

They are actually both good ways, you can't go wrong either way, but technically MY way is the best.  

EDIT: Why through a bag, and not your finger? Because grease on your finger can get in the thermalpaste or heatsink crevices.

EDIT 2: ^^^^ wazzle, that's why you reapply thermalpaste if you need to take the HSF off.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 5, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> The best way to do it is put your finger in a bag, and smear a rice sized dot all over your IHS.
> 
> Also, Sandman is right. Increasing the surface area always helps heat dissipation, and ensuring that ALL of the surface area of the IHS makes good contact with the heatsink will get you lower temps.
> 
> ...


No its not. When you smear it around, then pull away you will cause ripples in the paste which means air bubbles. The best way is to either spread with a credit card, or to put a dot in center and let the pressure from the heatsink spread it out.


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Pressing on the paste and then releasing (IE taking heatsink off) is bad. It causes ripples in the paste, and if you put the heatsink back and there will be air bubbles.


Indeed. When did I say I was removing my heatsink???


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

LOL this has hone WAY too far guys. the best way is when 1.you get lower temps and 2. no stains after a few months of use. PERIOD


----------



## bigboi86 (May 5, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> No its not. When you smear it around, then pull away you will cause ripples in the paste which means air bubbles. The best way is to either spread with a credit card, or to put a dot in center and let the pressure from the heatsink spread it out.



Whether your finger(through a bag) touches it or a credit card, paste is still going to stick to it man. 

Arctic silver even reccomends my way.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## infrared (May 5, 2006)

Oo_Skyline_oO said:
			
		

> LOL this has hone WAY too far guys. the best way is when 1.you get lower temps and 2. no stains after a few months of use. PERIOD


Definatly... These guys are crazy, when things get going like this, it's pretty hard to get a word in edgeways or break it up  

OK, guys, lets bring this whole thing to a conclusion shal we??

EDIT: lmao @ the as5 instructions... "Do not put it in your mouth" !!!!


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 5, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Whether your finger(through a bag) touches it or a credit card, paste is still going to stick to it man.
> 
> Arctic silver even reccomends my way.
> 
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


No, look more closely. They say to rub it all over the *heatsink, and then rub it off.* The only two methods they mention for applying it to a cpu is to spread it for a exposed die, or put a squirt in the center and stick on heatsink to spread it for IHS. Spreading it with a plastic bag prior to heatsink installation is a bad idea. And they say that if you have a cpu with an IHS, dont bother even rubbing it on the heatsink and wiping it off!


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

I say, we all just drop the subject.  k?


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, it shipped yesterday, and is arriving today. It used ups "3 day"  anyways, I'm not even going to take it out today. I am going to a party and when I get back, I will not be in the ideal mindset when toying with computers, shall I say.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 5, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> No, look more closely. They say to rub it all over the *heatsink, and then rub it off.* The only two methods they mention for applying it to a cpu is to spread it for a exposed die, or put a squirt in the center and stick on heatsink to spread it for IHS. Spreading it with a plastic bag prior to heatsink installation is a bad idea. And they say that if you have a cpu with an IHS, dont bother even rubbing it on the heatsink and wiping it off!



What are you talking about? 

There is a pic showing them smearing it with a plastic bag. It's no worse than using a credit card. I've tried countless ways to spread thermalgrease.. 



			
				AS said:
			
		

> Using the remainder of the compound you applied to the base of the heatsink, tint the bottom of the heatsink in the area where the CPU core will contact it. Put a finger into a plastic bag and thoroughly  rub the compound into the base of the heatsink using both clockwise and counter-clockwise circular motion. This will ensure optimum filling of the microscopic valleys in the metal.
> 
> DO NOT use your bare finger to apply or smooth the compound (skin cells, and oils again)


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

It will be here any hour now =D


----------



## zekrahminator (May 5, 2006)

Please Bikr, I'm begging you, do NOT remove your IHS! Just be glad that you got away with getting your processor replaced, and play some games. 3700+ doesn't NEED any overclocking. You seriously won't notice a real difference in games (unless you REALLY want EVERYTHING on max settings and for it to run at 50+fps).


----------



## wtf8269 (May 5, 2006)

I say we just let him do what he wants. If he messes it up again, his problem, he'll probably get flamed again and he'll defenitely be CPU-less again. If he does it successfully, great, but how do you know you got a better OC? you have no control to compare it to.


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

I'm soooo tempted.


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (May 5, 2006)

damit jus get it overwith already I wanna do mine(if yours is successfull) lol


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

I read that Duct tape (4 layes) Makes a nice little coushin on each corner


----------



## bigboi86 (May 5, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> I read that Duct tape (4 layes) Makes a nice little coushin on each corner



I said that in this thread actually...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=87715&postcount=129


----------



## infrared (May 5, 2006)

lmao  pwned


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 5, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?
> 
> There is a pic showing them smearing it with a plastic bag. It's no worse than using a credit card. I've tried countless ways to spread thermalgrease..


The key word in that quote is *HEATSINK!* That is for application on exposed dies. You skip to step 9 for IHS. *Read the whole thing next time.*


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> I said that in this thread actually...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=87715&postcount=129


? I think I read it in one of the threads that were linked from somone onthe last page before this one, I mean 23... wait no 22... I frget tje page, but soeone gave me links to a thread, and I read alot of it

EDIT: Page 18, post made by you. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=90332&postcount=178


----------



## bigboi86 (May 5, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> The key word in that quote is *HEATSINK!* That is for application on exposed dies. You skip to step 9 for IHS. *Read the whole thing next time.*



Fine, would you like to compare temps on the same exact processors at the same exact speeds and voltages(and of course, stock heatsink) using our different methods of thermalgrease application? 

You think I'm going to get crappier temps? Do you even think it will be noticable? 

I've never had a problem using a bag to wipe the thermalpaste on, and I find it a lot easier than using a credit card. 

Like I said I've tried countless ways. 

Doing it with a credit card is really no different than using your finger through a bag. They are even made of the same kind of chemical and physical properties(both being plastic, ya know?).


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 5, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Fine, would you like to compare temps on the same exact processors at the same exact speeds and voltages using our different methods of thermalgrease application?
> 
> You think I'm going to get crappier temps? Do you even think it will be noticable?
> 
> ...


You claimed that is how Arctic Silver is meant to be used though, and it is not. I really dont give a shit how you do it, but dont try to substantiate your claims with false info.


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

Wtf?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 5, 2006)

Woah POGE WTF! Next time you go into the future take me along too. I have some people I want to get a photo of in 20 years too.


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

Thats you man...


----------



## bigboi86 (May 5, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> You claimed that is how Arctic Silver is meant to be used though, and it is not. I really dont give a shit how you do it, but dont try to substantiate your claims with false info.



Don't take things to heart so much 

If my opinion is that my way is the best... then my way is the best and I'm entitled to that opinion, and of course, you are entitled to yours.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 5, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Thats you man...


The timestamp says "bikr 5/5/2026" though !?!


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

I don't see it 
Why are you starting?


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 5, 2006)

I AM A PIMP Bitches!


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

Your the one on the left BTW.  I'm in the middle.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 5, 2006)

YAY I HAVE BOOBIES! 

5 bucks a squeeze guys


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

I want boobies. It will make life a lot funner.


----------



## POGE (May 5, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> I want boobies. It will make life a lot funner.


Just get fat.  Most fat people have boobies.


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

But then I won't be skinny


----------



## CjStaal (May 5, 2006)

It's here guys
*cries*
what to do.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 5, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> It's here guys
> *cries*
> what to do.


Send it to me and I wont ever make fun of you again.


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

harhar
Anyways, I decided to keep it on *shrugs*
And... fking... I need a grphx card now....
And yes, it boots.


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

Proud of me?
And wow, this thread got almost 4000 hits... and I'm shure it got alot more than that lol


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 6, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> harhar
> Anyways, I decided to keep it on *shrugs*
> And... fking... I need a grphx card now....
> And yes, it boots.


X850XT?


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

I'm ordering it...
Thers just a complication w/ my mom at the moment....
She wants to order at her computer.... which has alot of keylogger sn shit on there.. and she doesnt want me to run anysoftware to clean it.. so I am refusing to let her use her computer and type in her credit card info


----------



## OOTay (May 6, 2006)

let her do it, she might learn a lesson...


----------



## bigboi86 (May 6, 2006)

Let's see some overclocking.

Also, what steppings do you have?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 6, 2006)

OOTay said:
			
		

> let her do it, she might learn a lesson...


HAHAAHAHHAAHHAHAAH That would be funny for the first week, and then there would be some serious debt issues . Oh yeah and bikr congratulations on your fully operational 3700+ .


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

Thanks man


----------



## infrared (May 6, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> I'm ordering it...
> Thers just a complication w/ my mom at the moment....
> She wants to order at her computer.... which has alot of keylogger sn shit on there.. and she doesnt want me to run anysoftware to clean it.. so I am refusing to let her use her computer and type in her credit card info



Some parents are retards. Thankfully my parents give me full unquestioned control over the family PC downstairs, so i can clean it up when/if i can be bothered.


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

Lucky you.
I hate how my mom is...
I'm boycotting communicatiion with her until she smartens up =D


----------



## infrared (May 6, 2006)

The only thing my parents do get annoyed about is when i start fiddling with the hardware of their pc... They caught me replacing the thermal grease, (because i'd realised to my horror that Dell hadn't used any thermal grease) and they went crazy.

Why don't you screw it up a little more, so she has no choice but to get you to fix it. W1z's idea would work... screenshot of teh desktop, then hide icons and taskbar


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

I am having my mom hand over the money to my dad, and then I am going to order it today.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 6, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> The only thing my parents do get annoyed about is when i start fiddling with the hardware of their pc... They caught me replacing the thermal grease, (because i'd realised to my horror that Dell hadn't used any thermal grease) and they went crazy.
> 
> Why don't you screw it up a little more, so she has no choice but to get you to fix it. W1z's idea would work... screenshot of teh desktop, then hide icons and taskbar



My mom is just now starting to get into PCs. 

I replaced the stock heatsink and thermalpaste on her HP upstairs, and she acts like I don't know what I'm doing sometimes.

Or sometimes I see her asking people for advice online on how to do something.

It's like wtf? 

I actually went to school and got certified and built/troubleshooted countless PC's. Pretty messed up how they doubt us.


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

Oh is 39c bad for watercooling?

Oh wait just noticed when I did it, the rads fan wasn't on...


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

waitwait it's because it goes from pump->rad->NB->CPU


----------



## zekrahminator (May 6, 2006)

I'm no liquid cooling expert, but I'd suggest pump-CPU-VGA-NB-rad.


----------



## Sandman (May 6, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> I'm no liquid cooling expert, but I'd suggest pump-CPU-VGA-NB-rad.


Yeah, that way you ge tthe most pressure on the cpu block, where it is needed.


----------



## POGE (May 6, 2006)

Sandman said:
			
		

> Yeah, that way you ge tthe most pressure on the cpu block, where it is needed.


Yup, you also get the coolest water to the cpu block.


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I just found out, theres a bug in the bios that raises the shown temps ~20 degrees. so I'm probally around... 19c cheahhn baby


----------



## trog100 (May 6, 2006)

"Yeah, I just found out, theres a bug in the bios that raises the shown temps ~20 degrees"

i know this a totally silly arsed thread but where bid u find that out.. being as we both have the same mobo..

trog


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

The reviews and the 13th bios fixes it to only 10degreec celcius...
And I ordered the x850xt now 

I mean the reviewsat newegg


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

I think I have the first revision though


----------



## bigboi86 (May 6, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Yup, you also get the coolest water to the cpu block.



Actually the coolest part would be pump>rad>cpu>nb

The pump puts off some heat so it's not exactly the coolest part.


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

This has got to be the thread that has gotten the most hits in this forums history...


----------



## infrared (May 6, 2006)

And it's spanned many topics


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

It's the ultimate thread!


----------



## Sandman (May 6, 2006)

We can't let this die! This thread will be lost if you we do not feed the fire! Flaming llamas! Icecream truck bombs! Angry lesbians! Capsaicin laced toiletpaper! Somebody give me a hand here!


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> That's also quite true. Also write down the steppings when you get it. It might be a hell of an overclocker without having to remove the IHS.


Where can I see the stepping?


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

Sandman said:
			
		

> We can't let this die! This thread will be lost if you we do not feed the fire! Flaming llamas! Icecream truck bombs! Angry lesbians! Capsaicin laced toiletpaper! Somebody give me a hand here!


FECES!


----------



## infrared (May 6, 2006)

Hey, bikr... I've thought of a way to remove the IHS of the P4's... you could use a very coarse sandpaper, until you go through the IHS, and see the core, to get through the epoxy, then you can lever the remaining IHS off  It wouldn't matter if you lapped a little of the die away, since it's the actual core is a long way under the graphite-like die. As long as it was lapped smooth if you did rough it up a bit, it would be great.

I might try this when my P4's almost dead (almost there )


----------



## infrared (May 6, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Where can I see the stepping?


cpuz


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Hey, bikr... I've thought of a way to remove the IHS of the P4's... you could use a very coarse sandpaper, until you go through the IHS, and see the core, to get through the epoxy, then you can lever the remaining IHS off  It wouldn't matter if you lapped a little of the die away, since it's the actual core is a long way under the graphite-like die. As long as it was lapped smooth if you did rough it up a bit, it would be great.
> 
> I might try this when my P4's almost dead (almost there )


smarttttt Get on msn though


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

This is what my IHS looke like when I took it off.


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

I might try to find a way to disintigrate the gasket somehow so no sharp objects are involved

EDIT: I am putting it in a freezer


----------



## zekrahminator (May 6, 2006)

Wait...you did it?


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

NO I didnt do it yet... But I am trying to think of a way to take it off w/out using a blade.


I ment the pic looks like my first removal.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 6, 2006)

CPU-Z doesn't show the stepping. 

It shows the revision. 

The stepping is located on the front of the heatspreader. 

The second line from the top...

For instance

LBBLE  0536BPAW is my 3400+ stepping.


Also... using a blade is gonna be the only way man..


----------



## Steevo (May 6, 2006)

Go to NAPA and get a orane box opener, it has a handle,  very thin blade and can be retracted to a safe distance to prevent you from killing the chip.


----------



## Steevo (May 6, 2006)

http://www.epicsoftware.com/images/model_lib/tools/box_cutter_large.jpg


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

OH MAN my dad has one of those =D


What about using petrol or whatever its called to eat away the gasket? Infrared and I were discussing it over msn.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 6, 2006)

Did you see the IHS removal tool thread I linked earlier? 

I gave you like every peice of information reguarding IHS removal...


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

I didnt read through all 50 pages of it lol


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

I am thinking of going to try to overclock the x850xt with dry ice and see how it goes =D


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

Hell, I am thinking about going for the record with the whole system on dry ice, I mean, everything. Northbridge, gpu, cpu!


----------



## bigboi86 (May 6, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> I didnt read through all 50 pages of it lol



This one isn't 50 pages. 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97713

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1352871&postcount=3425



			
				bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Hell, I am thinking about going for the record with the whole system on dry ice, I mean, everything. Northbridge, gpu, cpu!



Those are some big words there.. 

I don't think you have the funds honestly. You have to get containers designed with CAD and machined for you(hard part), then get a hold of some dry ice/liquid nitrogen. 

Goodluck..


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

Dry ice is cheap and can be purchased at mostly any ice cream shop


----------



## bigboi86 (May 6, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Dry ice is cheap and can be purchased at mostly any ice cream shop



Gettin dry ice is the easy part 

They sell it at a grocery store here...


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

grocery store? Nice.... But my Dad and I can build a container, it's not that hard. He repairs musical intruments for a living for school districts and makes over $200,000 a year. Although, buisness has slowed down... alot since of the corruption in the school district and New York state considers my dads buisness a "Monopoly" since all the schools give him the instruments instead of evenly spreading them out... My dad only has one other person included. 2man monopoly. It's because my dad is the only one who does it right the first time.


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

maybe Intel will let me at a es of the Conroe so amd wont be on top... hehehee..


----------



## bigboi86 (May 6, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> grocery store? Nice.... But my Dad and I can build a container, it's not that hard. He repairs musical intruments for a living for school districts and makes over $200,000 a year. Although, buisness has slowed down... alot since of the corruption in the school district and New York state considers my dads buisness a "Monopoly" since all the schools give him the instruments instead of evenly spreading them out... My dad only has one other person included. 2man monopoly. It's because my dad is the only one who does it right the first time.



Just because your dad repairs musical instruments doesn't mean he has a machine shop and is a CAD expert. 

Do you know how hard it is to build a good container?

You don't ductape an empty can of peas to your CPU and fill it with dry ice. One of my friends has actually done this, it took a long time to get everything prepared.


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

lol
No I mean all we need is a cold plate, then just make the tube part out of something non copper so it insulates a tad... then We'll just silversolder it together... and then insulate.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 6, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> lol
> No I mean all we need is a cold plate, then just make the tube part out of something non copper so it insulates a tad... then We'll just silversolder it together... and then insulate.



http://forums.pcapex.com/completed_worklogs/59164-project_opteron_negative_146.html

This is the right way to do it.


----------



## largon (May 6, 2006)

^Uh-oh. Dice.

This may actually get mighty ugly. 
 

No. Seriously, dicing the NB on a K8 board does absolutely nothing. Nada. K8 NBs are just HTT/PCIe/HDD controllers. 
No offence, but before you get too excited about playing with substances hazardous to well-being of yourself and your surroundings, you really should focus keeping your gear _intact_ and _operational_. 



			
				bikr692002 said:
			
		

> http://www.helsinki.fi/~llounent/Disintegrated_heat_spreader.jpg
> This is what my IHS looke like when I took it off.


Ah, don't they all look like that?  
At least my ancient Winchester looked quite like that. 
Hmm. Actually, VERY much like that...

_Oh_, that IS _mine_. For a second I thought the pic was of your proc's IHS...


----------



## bigboi86 (May 6, 2006)

largon said:
			
		

> Ah, don't they all look like that?
> At least my ancient Winchester looked quite like that.
> Hmm. Actually, VERY much like that...
> 
> _Oh_, that IS _mine_. For a second I thought the pic was of your proc's IHS...



LOL, wtf...


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

LOL @ largon, I like you, your cool. Welcome to the forums.

As for the container... TPU feel like sponsering? =D


----------



## bigboi86 (May 6, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> LOL @ largon, I like you, your cool. Welcome to the forums.



He's been here longer than you.. lol..


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

lol oh, I was just judging from ihst posts... only 50... But sorry


----------



## Steevo (May 6, 2006)

If that IHS is yours than this beer is mine.


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

Lol 
Anyways... Anyone think I can possibly pull this off?


----------



## CjStaal (May 6, 2006)

Another thing, how do you change the HTT multiplyer in the Uguru utility?


----------



## bigboi86 (May 7, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Another thing, how do you change the HTT multiplyer in the Uguru utility?



Usually software utilities aren't setup to be able to change that.

Go into your BIOS.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 7, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Lol
> Anyways... Anyone think I can possibly pull this off?


With all due respect, your signature answers your question . Please just be happy with your 3700+ as it is. It isn't worth another 10 pages of flaming.


----------



## CjStaal (May 7, 2006)

lol
Anyways, Uguru isn't a software thing, it's in my bios


----------



## bigboi86 (May 7, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> lol
> Anyways, Uguru isn't a software thing, it's in my bios



It should be in there somewhere then. 

Thought it was like my MSI core cell.


----------



## CjStaal (May 7, 2006)

I think it's both hardware/software


----------



## Sandman (May 7, 2006)

If you go for subzero cooling, aren't you supposed to leave the IHS on for protection?


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 7, 2006)

Sandman said:
			
		

> If you go for subzero cooling, aren't you supposed to leave the IHS on for protection?


yep.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2006)

Not removed my IHS yet, I'm so tempted to tho coz it must be on there pretty bad, even at idle stock volts with a zalman 7000cu its like 36c, and that just seems a good 4-5c too hot for stock.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 7, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Not removed my IHS yet, I'm so tempted to tho coz it must be on there pretty bad, even at idle stock volts with a zalman 7000cu its like 36c, and that just seems a good 4-5c too hot for stock.


Whats your room temp?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2006)

generally around 22c


----------



## sol.fides (May 7, 2006)

*IHS removal*

Executive summery: removed IHS reduced temp 4c, increased stability by 3c, increased overclock 70Mhz

Its ok bikr your exploits are rather remarkable though. Yes we all learn. I have fried a couple components by doing absent minded things too.

I have a Naked Opteron 170. I just took it slow and read a few posts of successful modders before doing it. During my testing period, the reason I did it was that my opty was crashing when it passed 72-73c (case open) which was about where the load temp was. It would do so if the room got just a bit too warm. After IHS removal I can make it to 76c stable but, it sits around 68c anyway. I was running it with 1.55 volts and able to hit 1.77 stable for four or so hours before. I gain about 70MHz (1.78MHZ) and lost about 4c. Not much, but it was the added stability when the room gets warm that makes the difference. After doing a few test runs & having company over I prefer it @ 1.475 and 1.77MHZ case closed and the fan on med-low. It will climb to 74c if the sun is on part of the case but the window is always open right beside it. It usually sits at 68c with the case closed 2 internal fans  @ 1500rpm, cpu @ 1900 rpm, 1 psu fan @ 1500. A nice quiet killer. 

PS. wanted to reach 1.81MHz. It would have been perfect for the OCZ EB

The ChillBoy


----------



## CjStaal (May 7, 2006)

Sandman said:
			
		

> If you go for subzero cooling, aren't you supposed to leave the IHS on for protection?


No, moisture can still get in, it's not sealed all around. What the best thing to do is take it off, andput dielectric or whatever it's called on the mosfets.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 7, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> generally around 22c


Then 36 idle sounds right.

And Bikr, people arent just going to forget. You pulled off the the most newb stunt I've ever seen, and you did it with flying colors. We dont learn from your mistakes, we are intelligent enough to never make them in the first place. We do enjoy them though.


----------



## POGE (May 7, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Then 36 idle sounds right.


Indeed.


----------



## trog100 (May 7, 2006)

the guru part of the bios is the same as the thing u see in windows.. 

the part called "soft menue" writes directly to the bios.. its just the same as doing it in the bios.. it becomes your boot up default.. the other three options user 1 2 and 3 only get changed to when u arrive in windows.. it remembers the last one in use.. he he he

the auto drive thingy lets u link certain user settings to certain programes.. 

if u want i can give u all the settings for 4 speeds.. 2.4 gig.. 2.6 gig.. 2.75 gig.. 2.9 gig.. 

the bottom lines is u dont have to run your system flatout all the time.. 

u dont alter your htt muliplyer or memory speeds in the guru part that is done in the advanced chipset options.. 

also while u are in the bios alter the vmode thing from vmode 4 to vmode 3.. nasty things might happen if u dont.. he he

memory to 333 in the bios.. switch off cool and quite.. external clock to manual.. htt to x 4.. vmode thing to mode 3.. the rest u can do from windows..

trog


----------



## CjStaal (May 7, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Then 36 idle sounds right.
> 
> And Bikr, the flaming will never be over. You pulled off the the most dumbass stunt ive ever seen, and did it with flying colors. We dont learn from your mistakes, we are intelligent enought to never make them in the first place. We do enjoy them though.


wow. How is it the dumbest stunt ever?


----------



## CjStaal (May 7, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> the guru part of the bios is the same as the thing u see in windows..
> 
> the part called "soft menue" writes directly to the bios.. its just the same as doing it in the bios.. it becomes your boot up default.. the other three options user 1 2 and 3 only get changed to when u arrive in windows.. he he he
> 
> ...



Thanks trog, I'll get to that right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## OOTay (May 7, 2006)

Wow. I can sit here and read this thread all day...


----------



## bigboi86 (May 7, 2006)

OOTay said:
			
		

> Wow. I can sit here and read this thread all day...



Indeed...


----------



## infrared (May 7, 2006)

Sol.Fides, I deleted your previous post.... I know you are just jokin around, but don't start annoying bikr. The thread has just settled back down and got on topic, please can you keep it that way.

Thanks


----------



## bigboi86 (May 7, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Sol.Fides, I deleted your previous post.... I know you are just jokin around, but don't start annoying bikr. The thread has just settled back down and got on topic, please can you keep it that way.
> 
> Thanks



Prolly should delete post 335 then too lol.. :shadedshu


----------



## infrared (May 7, 2006)

woops, didn't see that one


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2006)

I dunno, it feels hot to me. (probably should of mentioned 36-38c is @ stock with side and top panel off)


----------



## OneCool (May 7, 2006)

Whoa!! *slowly backs out of thread*


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2006)

Off with your head!  well, I removed the IHS, not sure what its gained me yet, and I need to mod my Zalman  7000 so it sits snugly now.


----------



## sol.fides (May 7, 2006)

I understand. I edited the one before also.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 7, 2006)

I have a zalman 7000B-Cu... what needs to be modded on it? Seems like the springy retention clips would clamp it down enough.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2006)

I was about to ask the same thing, and as you only get one shot only having one retention clip an all, didnt wanna bugger it  so, anyone tell us for certain what needs to be adjusted so it fits snugly?


----------



## CjStaal (May 7, 2006)

Your going to have to sand down a bit on the ZIF socket, where it says "socket 939" Since when you take the ihs off, it will be a tad shorter than that, and it is going to get in the way (the zif socket) and not allow optimal contact.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2006)

Thats not the problem for me, I'm on a Zalman 7000cu


----------



## CjStaal (May 8, 2006)

*scratches head* Haven't seen that one, but ok


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2006)

yeah, right now my pc is laying on its side lol, really have to figure out what needs to be done as nobody has covered it before (yes i know i could look at my hsf and figure it out in 5 mins flat, but im lazy)  interestingly, i still cant be bothered to fit my VF900, but i was bothered to tske my IHS off lol


----------



## CjStaal (May 8, 2006)

lol
So is the hsf base smaller than the socket?q


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 8, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> lol
> So is the hsf base smaller than the socket?q


Yep.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2006)

Yep indeed it is, anyone come up with anything? my googling hasnt turned up anything that useful yet.


----------



## trog100 (May 8, 2006)

i aint read it but it has plenty of posts..

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17499041

trog


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2006)

looks like im gonna have to mod my retention clip, i would also advise getting some rubber pads, although an A64 core isnt nowhere near as fragile as ppl say, it is more than the old XPs.


----------



## CjStaal (May 8, 2006)

Really? Hmmm might do it...
I get 39c on water cooling...


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> looks like im gonna have to mod my retention clip, i would also advise getting some rubber pads, although an A64 core isnt nowhere near as fragile as ppl say, it is more than the old XPs.


4 layers of electrical tape make a nice pad, and also protects the small chips around the core. Might experiment a bit though to make sure its getting good contact though.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2006)

Modded and done, got some custom little foam pads all cut up, stuck them with the smallest dip of superglue, then bent the retention clip so it was as "flat" as possible, moved it up one bar on the Zalman, andnow it fits like a dream (actually, it fits better than it ever has) idle temps for me now are about 30c @ 1.42v.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Modded and done, got some custom little foam pads all cut up, stuck them with the smallest dip of superglue, then bent the retention clip so it was as "flat" as possible, moved it up one bar on the Zalman, andnow it fits like a dream (actually, it fits better than it ever has) idle temps for me now are about 30c @ 1.42v.



What were your Idle temps before?

Also did you compare load temps?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2006)

Not compared new load temps but idle temps before @ 1.42v were about 37c. termal compound was also applied perfectly, temps just never got lower than 37c. But now their between 28-30c, which is just awesome, next will be seeing how much further I can OC, fingers crossed for 2.7


----------



## bigboi86 (May 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Not compared new load temps but idle temps before @ 1.42v were about 37c. termal compound was also applied perfectly, temps just never got lower than 37c. But now their between 28-30c, which is just awesome, next will be seeing how much further I can OC, fingers crossed for 2.7



So about 8c idle temps, I'd like to see the load temps. 

I bet at least a 4c temp drop, which is pretty darn good.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2006)

I hope more than 4c as its load temps that were always much higher than they should of been (well in their 50s+) so I'm hoping for a max load temp of like 48c.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 8, 2006)

I idle at 30 celsius @ 2.4 ghz... if I take the IHS off and my temps drop 10 celsius ill be at room temp


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2006)

My CPU actually idles below ambient temp, which just rocks


----------



## bigboi86 (May 8, 2006)

How is that physically possible though?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2006)

Ambient = system temp
Quite easy for a CPU to idle below that, all it takes is a good cooler and thermal compund, with the removal of the IHS


----------



## trog100 (May 8, 2006)

course it cant idle below ambient.. only in your imagination.. it aint magic.. ambient being room not system temp..

trog


----------



## Satchmo (May 8, 2006)

im sorry doesnt ambient mean.........surrounding, the area around or encircling?

unless your mobo is designed to read temps from another diode possibly the northbridge or something and uses the ambient temp display feature for that diode.

theoreticaly, if you could cool your cpu to 0c, and you put your finger on the ambient sensor diode, your cpu would be much less warmer then your ambient.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Ambient = system temp
> Quite easy for a CPU to idle below that, all it takes is a good cooler and thermal compund, with the removal of the IHS


A cpu cant be colder than the temperature of the air in the room blowing over it, unless you have something like a waterchiller or a phase change system. In cases where it seems people are idling at below room temp, it is because their thermal diodes arent reporting the temperature correctly.


----------



## W1zzard (May 8, 2006)

yep mobo sensors can be WAY off .. i've seen everything between -15°C and +17°C.

you cant compare temperatures between rigs. they are valid only for your individual mobo/cpu combination.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2006)

my bad i meant mainboard temp, see children? that is why you shouldnt post late at night when your tired.


----------



## infrared (May 8, 2006)

It doesn't matter what component your getting that temperature from... It's physically impossible to have a temperature lower than ambient 

Even with watercooling, unless you are using chilled water, it's impossible to go below ambient, because the water can only be as cool as the air going through the radiator.


----------



## trog100 (May 8, 2006)

water cooling is only air cooling done differently.. its only real advantage is u can use a far bigger radiator and big fat pipes to shift the heat from the cpu to the radiator.. where it eventually gets cooled by air.. he he

if u dont have the big fat pipes and the big rad.. water cooling aint worth a wotsit.. but either way u cant cool cooler than the temp of the air doing the cooling.. 

why else would infared take his computer out in the garden in the middle of winter... he he

trog


----------



## infrared (May 8, 2006)

lmao, good times 

I'm going for watercooling soon. Gonna get the swiftech storm waterblock, NB block, GPU block and a decent pump, a radiator from an air conditioning unit to be placed externally. It'l be awsome.


----------



## Steevo (May 8, 2006)

:goodpost:


There is a scrap yard around here that has TONS of copper loop aluminum fin coolers. There are some that have twin 1/4 copper loops in the same uint. Split after the pump to run one 1/4 to the CPU, the other to the GPU then NB.

Hell yes.


----------



## Polaris573 (May 9, 2006)

My sensor is reporting that my processor is two or three degrees celsius above the ambient temp. of the room (not the motherboard sensor).  Is that possible or is the sensor off?

It's a northwood core.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 9, 2006)

Polaris573 said:
			
		

> My sensor is reporting that my processor is two or three degrees celsius above the ambient temp. of the room (not the motherboard sensor).  Is that possible or is the sensor off?
> 
> It's a northwood core.


Not possible on air cooling.


----------



## warlordfallen (May 9, 2006)

i have an old 1.7ghz and i cut the heatsink off it.. the heatsink is copper  but they coat it in nickle.  im wanting to make a new one thats jsut copper, wounder if that will help it cool easier? far as i can tell only reason for the heatsink on it is to prevent poeple from scratching the silicon chip.is that gasket thats on it some thermal compound? or just rubber. btw, mines an intel


----------



## TheBigCarp321 (May 11, 2006)

lol, you say you cut it off and I just envision a guy hunched over a bench with a hacksaw lol...sorry


----------



## zekrahminator (May 19, 2006)

Bump.


----------

